# What I like about the Apple Watch



## km_ (Jan 4, 2018)

I just got an AW series 3 LTE. I went with the silver aluminum Nike version, and I bought an extra black sport band.

My other watches are an Omega Seamaster 2254 and a Breitling Aerospace Evo.

overall, I'm really enjoying the AW. The looks are ok (but not great), but the functionality is pretty impressive.

here are some of my favorite features so far, for those of you that are considering one


It unlocks my Mac - I no longer need to type my password each time
It can display the local temperature/ weather at a glance
it can display my upcoming meetings
I can leave the house without my phone, and maintain basic connectivity
I no longer feel compelled to keep my phone in my pocket when I'm at home (it's liberating!)
It's the most comfortable watch I've ever owned
the activity tracking is fun and is encouraging me to exercise more
it was super easy to set up and it just works. It's basically an extension of the iPhone.
I works great with Apple AirPods, for music and phone
Battery life is longer than I expected, and it recharges very quickly


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Agreed (I can't yet enjoy your #1, unlocking my Mac, because my laptop is too old to support it; and I don't have an LTE version of the watch yet).

Wrote up a lot here, and it still applies all this time later:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f586/comparing-my-aw-rest-my-collection-pic-heavy-2699457.html


----------



## km_ (Jan 4, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Agreed (I can't yet enjoy your #1, unlocking my Mac, because my laptop is too old to support it; and I don't have an LTE version of the watch yet).
> 
> Wrote up a lot here, and it still applies all this time later:


I agree with your points as well. I resisted the AW for a long time because I didn't want another device in my life. However, the turning point for me was LTE. I hoped that a connected smart watch might actually decrease my iPhone usage. In my case, it turned out to be true. I no longer need my phone to be reachable, so I only carry it about 25-50% of the day (vs 100% in the past). It's quite liberating. Fact that the AW is so comfortable and functional is the icing on the cake.


----------



## scarrz (Jun 13, 2012)

Definitely agree. Add helping with taking photos, quick reply to texts, and even answering calls from it.


----------



## robmellor (Feb 16, 2006)

km_ said:


> I just got an AW series 3 LTE. I went with the silver aluminum Nike version, and I bought an extra black sport band.
> 
> My other watches are an Omega Seamaster 2254 and a Breitling Aerospace Evo.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of your points that's why it's making my mechanical watches redundant just feel I am missing out when not wearing it. Mine has also replaced my golf distance watch, I use it for Apple Pay I am now virtually cashless.


----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

blue148 said:


> I agree with all of your points that's why it's making my mechanical watches redundant just feel I am missing out when not wearing it. Mine has also replaced my golf distance watch, I use it for Apple Pay I am now virtually cashless.


Apple Pay needs to become universal, at least in America.
it is much more convenient than chip card.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

edhchoe said:


> Apple Pay needs to become universal, at least in America.
> it is much more convenient than chip card.


My dad set up Apple Pay just a couple weeks ago while visiting for Christmas after I told him how secure and convenient it is.

Out of the places he tried to use it, their point-of-sale machines were ready less than half the time.

It's stupid. I can use it at Costco or Wegman's and fly right through checkout. Go to Target or Home Depot, though, and they won't take it -- and they had two high-profile data breaches a few years back.


----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> My dad set up Apple Pay just a couple weeks ago while visiting for Christmas after I told him how secure and convenient it is.
> 
> Out of the places he tried to use it, their point-of-sale machines were ready less than half the time.
> 
> It's stupid. I can use it at Costco or Wegman's and fly right through checkout. Go to Target or Home Depot, though, and they won't take it -- and they had two high-profile data breaches a few years back.


In Las Vegas, most places accept it. I love visiting Vegas even when I don't gamble.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Got an apple watch last week. I have been really resistant to getting one for a few years now. I was concerned that I would like it and it would effect my watch hobby as I didn't view it as something I would as part of a watch rotation, I figured I would either be committed or not.

Well my fears came true I haven't worn anything else for 5 days. It really suits me well and is basically the modern tool watch. I can access messaging in situations were I am not able to have my phone handy. The activity tracking is great and creates a need to keep the watch on.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

I haven't worn much else since getting my series 4 LTE. It's just too dang functional not to.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

FJR1971 said:


> Well my fears came true I haven't worn anything else for 5 days. It really suits me well and is basically the modern tool watch. I can access messaging in situations were I am not able to have my phone handy. The activity tracking is great and creates a need to keep the watch on.


It doesn't help with our hobby that the AW is so versatile, style wise. You can wear it pretty much on every occasion and outfit, bar with a tuxedo. And it has the best build and material quality, which for us WIS is really important. You can see the AW was designed by WIS people.


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 19, 2018)

The new ECG is great! Helped my wife test herself since she had some irregular issues previously.


----------



## mandroid (May 21, 2013)

FJR1971 said:


> I was concerned that I would like it and it would effect my watch hobby as I didn't view it as something I would as part of a watch rotation, I figured I would either be committed or not.
> 
> Well my fears came true I haven't worn anything else for 5 days. QUOTE]
> 
> My (now) wife got me an Apple Watch in November 2016, as an engagement gift. For the 3-4 years prior, I had been steadily collecting mechanical watches. But for over 2 years now none of them have seen even a fleeting wear... the activity tracking is just too much to give up!


----------



## Marliano (Feb 3, 2019)

The design and long lasting service of Apple watch I like a lot. LOL!


----------

